# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMs Liquid S4 UPDATE

## RUI-Products

Guys, quick update on SARMs S4! 

A few of you have noticed that liquid S4 was dosed at 3mg/mL..this was a misprint not only on our labels but on the new site, as well. I aplogize for the confusion this may have caused. The site and labels are being updated to reflect the accurate dosage for our Liquid S4. SARMs S4 will be available at the store once the changes have been made. 

Also, thank you to those who got in touch with me so quick letting me know of the error. I will keep everyone posted as we move on this. Thanks,

LION

----------


## sizerp

> Guys, quick update on SARMs S4! 
> 
> A few of you have noticed that liquid S4 was dosed at 3mg/mL..this was a misprint not only on our labels but on the new site, as well. I aplogize for the confusion this may have caused. The site and labels are being updated to reflect the accurate dosage for our Liquid S4. SARMs S4 will be available at the store once the changes have been made. 
> 
> Also, thank you to those who got in touch with me so quick letting me know of the error. I will keep everyone posted as we move on this. Thanks,
> 
> LION


YAY! Thanks Lion. Now I will buy some.

----------


## mister.fantastic

Thanks for the update, Lion! Keep us posted

----------


## bass

Lion, obviously you have the SARMs , can we still buy it with the misprint labels. Can you tell us the size and the price, and when will be available please? Thanks,

----------


## RUI-Products

SARMs Liquid S4 will be available a week from today. Besides the misprint on the label/site, we've adjusted the formulation a bit as well. The site and labels should have read 50mgs/mL. While we've had to put it back a week, i am very happy with this formulation and how it has turned out. 

The suspension and how it is manufactured is such to allow for the highest bioavailability possible. As many of you know, that is a major concern for SARMs S4. The more your pet rat consumes, the less bioavailability it has. Our SARMs formulation allows for very high bioavailability. As is the case with each and everyone of AR-R 's research chemicals, SARMs Liquid S4 is exactly what it says it is. This stuff if VERY hard to find, let alone manufacture, so we are glad to be able to offer it to AR. I'll keep everyone posted as we get closer to next week.

-LION

----------


## sizerp

Thanks for the update, Lion.

----------


## bass

thanks Lion...

----------


## OH REALLY

thanks lion....cool stuff

----------


## hellapimpin

nice! rather get my s4 from you anyways!

----------


## Charlie6

thanks for communicating with us lion...please keep it up

----------


## millionairemurph

awesome, this is something it is good to know of a good research chem company to sell

----------


## RUI-Products

Re-launch is scheduled for this friday.. Be ready, we have a limited supply!


 :Happybunch: 

LION

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Yes ... Great thank u ...so the new dosage u posted above is definitive ?

----------


## bass

thank you Lion..............................

----------


## RUI-Products

Your Welcome! You beat me to it before i even had a chance to announce it...

----------


## RUI-Products

The moment you've all been waiting for......AGAIN! SARMs is now available at the store:

http://www.ar-r.com/research-chemica...l-50mg-ml.html

Very few research chemical companies have access to SARMs S4, and we are happy to be the first to offer it! Not only are we the first, but our S4 formulation allows for the highest bioavailability possible in an oral suspension. Despite being very new in terms of clinical trials, S4 has proven to show amazing possibilities in terms of anabolic -like muscle growth.

ALSO: Follow AR-R on Twitter! Get the latest info, deals and offers through AR-R Tweets! 

http://twitter.com/arrchems

-LION

----------


## SukaDaddio

okay..i'm def hitting this up. thanks bro

----------


## RUI-Products

Guys, KEEPING YOU POSTED..all express orders for SARMs will be shipped out Monday

-LION

----------


## lifterjaydawg

Thanks for the updates Lion, I am definitely interested in sarms s4, it will be interesting to hear some of the comments.

----------


## PMKNHD1

can you mix s4 with sustaplex?

----------

